
CS:GO players banned by Google's new chat AI - heinrich5991
https://www.pcgamer.com/20000-toxic-csgo-players-banned-in-six-weeks-by-faceit-and-googles-new-chat-ai/
======
ahbyb
Probably nothing you can't do with regular expressions.

~~~
ddtaylor
We obviously need AI regular expressions. /s

------
jiofih
Unfortunately the chat is just one of the ways ‘toxic’ players manifest; the
main one is simply ruining the game itself by refusing to cooperate with their
team. It’s even worse in a game like Overwatch which has more complex tram
dynamics. Not something AI can help with...

------
bsaul
playing the devil’s advocate here : You’re playing a game where you’re
actually killing someone else, in the most realistic way. And yet you can’t
say mean things in the chat.

It’s weird you can say « haha, i’m so happy i shot you in the head ». But you
can’t say « you’re such a lame dumbass » ?

~~~
emsy
I play CS GO pretty often. I don’t register the in-game killing as killing at
all. It’s more like scoring a point in volleyball or clearing a line in
Tetris. The toxic behavior of your teammates however is very real and
detrimental to the game. Its people insulting you for making mistakes or
making a teamkill because they wanted to get revenge for something. I doubt
anyone would be banned for calling someone a lame dumbass. We’re talking about
screaming in the mic, thus hurting your ears and occupying voicechat, threats
of violence and racism (I never witnessed sexism but that could be a problem
too).

~~~
Jamwinner
Other than a few slurs, name-calling, racism is pretty absent in my experince.
I have not seen peoples experince impinged upon because of any of their unseen
atributes other than being a 'squeaker' (young player with high pitched
voice), who are ruthlessly mocked by some. So the same gatekeeping bs that
happens in every schoolyard, but without the local consequence.

~~~
emsy
I‘m in Europe where you get players from the UK to Turkey and Russia. There’s
often a prejudice from some nations to others.

------
rasz
Wait a minute, Google and some company I have never heard of has Admin
privileges on STEAM?

~~~
tenplusfive
Reads to me like that only Faceit does this. They provide an alternative
matchmaking service that is separate to the one provided by valve. The bans
are most likely also limited to Faceit

------
Jamwinner
Oh no, little johnny is gonna hear a bad word!

Can we at least have an adults section before the wole of the internet becomes
a kiddie pool? I find yelling at the opponent part of the fun, as do many
players. Sure, segregate us, but please don't ruin our fun we paid for. We
tend to only play with others like us anyway, no need to butt in.

~~~
xemdetia
Actually if this is faceit this is a reduced community in general so the kid
gloves are off elsewhere.

